# Kit iPod de BMW: un simple fil pour l'Europe?



## stephabibi (27 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de faire installer un soi-disant kit de connection iPod sur une BMW serie 3. Tout le monde a vu la pub : commande de l'iPod au volant, recharge, etc... Résultat des courses après demande d'installation chez BMW Paris : un simple fil dans la boite à gants  avec un jack femelle au bout et un responsable SAV qui vous dis a postériori et la bouche en coeur que ce dont on rêvait ce n'est que pour le marché US et qu'en Europe on n'a droit qu'à ça ! 
+ de 200¤ le bout de cable c'est dur !

Y a t il d'autres personnes dabns mon cas. Je lance une réclamation à BMW France pour défaut d'information.

Stephane


----------



## marcax38 (27 Janvier 2005)

tu as raison, moi j'ai le kit ice-link dans mon audi. Je peux controler l'ipod a partir du poste audi chorus mais niveau des afficheurs juste la plage 
axl


----------



## tyler_d (27 Janvier 2005)

effectivement le coup du cable c'est plutot cheap

et la pub ne donne pas envie, niveau créativité on ne dépasse pas "Le Chat Machine".


beaucoup de bruit pour rien


----------



## stephabibi (27 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai rien trouvé sur ice-link... tu pourrais m'en dire plus ? ça a l'air un chouia mieux que mon cable miséreux !
Quid du système qui permet d'emettre sur la radio de la voiture : ce peut être une solution séduisante non ?

S


----------



## Antiphon (27 Janvier 2005)

À l'Apple Expo, j'avais essayé la Série 1. Lorsque j'avais demandé ce qu'il en était de la connexion d'un iPod ? la raison de leur présence à cette exposition, non ? ?, on m'avait montré une simple prise jack située sous l'accoudoir, entre les deux sièges avant, assez décevant... Mais je ne suis pas sûr que la Série 1 soit prévue pour le recevoir... Normalement, le kit coûte 150 ¤ (en Allemagne). Mais tu devrais pouvoir commander tout cela depuis le volant ou le poste, sinon ce n'est pas normal... En désespoir de cause, si tu es sûr qu'il ne s'agit que d'un câble, la DGCCRF... Tiens-nous au courant...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

J'ai vu le kit iPod BMW à l'AppleExpo et effectivement c'est un simple fil qui sort de la boîte à gant, ce qui fait effectivement un peu cheap au vu de la campagne de pub faite conjointement par Apple et BMW.

Ce kit est-il vraiment différent aux Etats-Unis? :mouais:


----------



## marcax38 (27 Janvier 2005)

http://www.micromatos.com/
http://www.densionusa.com/x/index.php


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

stephabibi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire installer un soi-disant kit de connection iPod sur une BMW serie 3. Tout le monde a vu la pub : commande de l'iPod au volant, recharge, etc... Résultat des courses après demande d'installation chez BMW Paris : un simple fil dans la boite à gants avec un jack femelle au bout et un responsable SAV qui vous dis a postériori et la bouche en coeur que ce dont on rêvait ce n'est que pour le marché US et qu'en Europe on n'a droit qu'à ça !
> + de 200¤ le bout de cable c'est dur !
> 
> Y a t il d'autres personnes dabns mon cas. Je lance une réclamation à BMW France pour défaut d'information.
> ...



mon voisin a ce kit mais sur sa Mini Cooper

et il y a vraiment une commande au volant

c'est bizarre que tu n'aies qu'un simple cable


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu le kit iPod BMW à l'AppleExpo et effectivement c'est un simple fil qui sort de la boîte à gant, ce qui fait effectivement un peu cheap au vu de la campagne de pub faite conjointement par Apple et BMW.
> 
> Ce kit est-il vraiment différent aux Etats-Unis? :mouais:



Saut erreur de ma part, on pouvait commander l'iPod depuis le volant dans la X3 ou j'ai essayé le système avec mon iPod...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Saut erreur de ma part, on pouvait commander l'iPod depuis le volant dans la X3 ou j'ai essayé le système avec mon iPod...



Bon alors je sais plus.  Pour ma part, j'avais regardé du côté de la Serie 1.  Il me semble avoir pourtant lu ici et là qu'il ne s'agissait que d'un simple fil.


----------



## c-66 (27 Janvier 2005)

Ca sent la belle arnaque le truc. Aux US à la WWDC y'avait une mini et une X3 avec effectivement un "simple" câble dans la boite à gants mais ce cable était celui de iPod et on pouvait effectivement commander iPod depuis le volant.

Autrement pour ce qui est du kit iCelin, un petit tour sur iGeneration.fr s'impose


----------



## Romieu (27 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement j'ai eu la même mésaventure chez mon concessionnaire BMW en décembre dernier. Ce dernier m'a appelé pour me dire qu'il avait enfin reçu mon kit commandé aprés l'Apple Expo sur ma demande expresse aprés avoir lourdement insisté sur la réalité d'un tel Kit. En sortant du garage un simple jack AV tout au au fond de la boite a gants pour 180 ¤! Déception et fureur,  et en plus il était mal branché il a fallu que je revienne. Je suis toujours dans l'attente du vrai kit décrit par Apple pour BMW USA. Attention cependant en bas de la pub et en petit il est écrit qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec les séries équipées d'un "gros système" en fait disposant d'un GPS.
A noter que la série 1 dipose d'un kit AV d'origine sur option sous l'accoudoir ce qui est plus pratique.

A suivre


----------



## psavoyaud (27 Janvier 2005)

stephabibi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire installer un soi-disant kit de connection iPod sur une BMW serie 3. Tout le monde a vu la pub : commande de l'iPod au volant, recharge, etc... Résultat des courses après demande d'installation chez BMW Paris : un simple fil dans la boite à gants  avec un jack femelle au bout et un responsable SAV qui vous dis a postériori et la bouche en coeur que ce dont on rêvait ce n'est que pour le marché US et qu'en Europe on n'a droit qu'à ça !
> + de 200¤ le bout de cable c'est dur !
> 
> Y a t il d'autres personnes dabns mon cas.



Je te confirme. Le branchement iPod chez BMW se résume à une simple prise auxiliaire sous forme d'entrée jack 3.5 femelle installée dans le meilleur des cas dans la boite à gants. Mais tu t'es fait enfler sur le prix, le boitier coûte dans les 30 euros et il y a 3à euros de pose maxi, même s'ils sont rats, c'est pas plus de 100 euros, surement par 200 ¤ comme tu as payé.

Je suis également l'affaire de très près pour avoir le "vrai" kit iPod qui recharge ton iPod et qui te permet d'avancer et reculer dans la playlist ou de te faire une BMW Shuffle. C'est en cours mais il faut en effet passer par les US, ce qui est un comble pour une entreprise dont le siège est à Munich.

Toujours sur le sujet, BMW travaille à une adaptation de l'ensemble de l'interface graphique de l'iPod avec iDrive que tu retrouves sur la série 7, la série 5 et la nouvelle série 3. Dans ce cas, tu pourras naviguer dans l'iPod directement sur ton écran 16/9.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Saut erreur de ma part, on pouvait commander l'iPod depuis le volant dans la X3 ou j'ai essayé le système avec mon iPod...



Oui, le X3 c'était une fiche iPod et on pouvait le gérer en partie depuis le volant, dans ma série un, un simple câble mini jack. ,)


----------



## peperpoivre (22 Février 2006)

stephabibi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire installer un soi-disant kit de connection iPod sur une BMW serie 3. Tout le monde a vu la pub : commande de l'iPod au volant, recharge, etc... Résultat des courses après demande d'installation chez BMW Paris : un simple fil dans la boite à gants  avec un jack femelle au bout et un responsable SAV qui vous dis a postériori et la bouche en coeur que ce dont on rêvait ce n'est que pour le marché US et qu'en Europe on n'a droit qu'à ça !
> + de 200¤ le bout de cable c'est dur !
> 
> Y a t il d'autres personnes dabns mon cas. Je lance une réclamation à BMW France pour défaut d'information.
> ...


Bonjour,
Ton installateur mérite d'être signalé à BWM Group au service médiation. j'ai personnellement fait installer un kit complet sur une série 3 2002, avec commande au volant, playlists,etc.. excellent. En tout cas c'est disponible pour l'Europe et même proposé dans les options à l'achat !. Coût: +/- 180. L'alternative était effectivement le "simple câble" qu'on t'a proposé, et qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une réplique du câble de connexion à une chaîne stéréo: jack d'un côté et L/R de l'autre... vendu pour moins de EUR 10,- dans n'importe quel Carrefour + montage/démontage du panneau = 15 min pour un pro... qui m'a l'air un peu trop bien payé dans ton cas


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2006)

j'ai une X3 avec le grand GPS professionnel et on m'a indiqué que l'option iPod n'était pas compatible complètement et que je ne pourrai que commander le son ... bref pas intéressant


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2006)

Achète un X3 qui commande le pod correctement + un Tomtom Go 

Pas mal le déterrage de thread à part ça


----------



## Jerome1375 (17 Mars 2006)

peperpoivre a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Ton installateur mérite d'être signalé à BWM Group au service médiation. j'ai personnellement fait installer un kit complet sur une série 3 2002, avec commande au volant, playlists,etc.. excellent. En tout cas c'est disponible pour l'Europe et même proposé dans les options à l'achat !. Coût: +/- 180. L'alternative était effectivement le "simple câble" qu'on t'a proposé, et qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une réplique du câble de connexion à une chaîne stéréo: jack d'un côté et L/R de l'autre... vendu pour moins de EUR 10,- dans n'importe quel Carrefour + montage/démontage du panneau = 15 min pour un pro... qui m'a l'air un peu trop bien payé dans ton cas



X5 achetée neuve ce matin avec le fameux kit iPod, vendu par BMW Paris 300  !!! La vague impression de s'être bien fait avoir :rose:.

Qui aurait l'adresse email de BMW Médiation pour se plaindre ?


----------



## CBi (17 Mars 2006)

Etonnant de voir BMW faire de l'à-peu-près alors qu'au Japon on trouve déjà l'équivalent de frontrow en autoradio...


----------



## takamaka (18 Mars 2006)

stephabibi a dit:
			
		

> + de 200¤ le bout de cable c'est dur !
> 
> Y a t il d'autres personnes dabns mon cas. Je lance une réclamation à BMW France pour défaut d'information.
> 
> Stephane



Ah le rêve Allemand !


----------



## takamaka (18 Mars 2006)

Jerome1375 a dit:
			
		

> X5 achetée neuve ce matin avec le fameux kit iPod, vendu par BMW Paris 300  !!! La vague impression de s'être bien fait avoir :rose:.
> 
> Qui aurait l'adresse email de BMW Médiation pour se plaindre ?



Euh vu le prix de la X5, y'avait pas moyen de négocier l'installation du kit ?


----------



## Imaginus (18 Mars 2006)

Ca vous apprendra à ne pas vous renseigner avant.
Harman kardon fait un excellent kit pour Ipod. ICI


----------



## takamaka (18 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux qui possèdent un autoradio Alpine et/ou un X5, y'a aussi ca

Le coût est minime pour une intégration très réussie...


----------



## takamaka (19 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous apprendra à ne pas vous renseigner avant.
> Harman kardon fait un excellent kit pour Ipod. ICI



Pour ajouter de l'info : je l'ai vu en vente à 229 TTC


----------

